# Best XC Pedals...



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

I have been using the same SH 747 since 1997(?) and now I think it is time to replace it because the thing is falling apart. I would like to know what you guys use that can take the abuse and last long. Nothing too expensive and I will be using it mainly for XC riding. I looked at the product reviews but the pedals in my price range did not get stellar reviews.

Thanks


----------



## Brandon. (Dec 20, 2003)

I like Eggbeaters. Simple pedals that work in all conditions. I got a few sets through a team deal a couple years ago so I got a very good price. If you only ride in dry conditions then any SPD knock-off will work fine.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

*I tried SPD Knock Offs..*



Brandon. said:


> I like Eggbeaters. Simple pedals that work in all conditions. I got a few sets through a team deal a couple years ago so I got a very good price. If you only ride in dry conditions then any SPD knock-off will work fine.


I think they were Wellgos. Entry & dismounts were a tad problematic compared to Shimanos. I was thinking of Eggbeaters but the minimalist design scares me a bit. How does it hold if you have big feet?

Thanks


----------



## marco (Jan 15, 2004)

*hey pigtire i've been using eggs for about 2 years now....*



Pigtire said:


> I think they were Wellgos. Entry & dismounts were a tad problematic compared to Shimanos. I was thinking of Eggbeaters but the minimalist design scares me a bit. How does it hold if you have big feet?
> 
> Thanks


and i've had no problems and i'm 220 lbs and about 4 weeks ago i upgraded to ti eggbeaters and as of yet no probs!
i use pearl izumi vapor shoes with i-beam soles which are very stiff ...so effectively the soles are the platforms!
dont worry about comments about lack of platform if you have stiff soles then your ok.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Pigtire said:


> I have been using the same SH 747 since 1997(?) and now I think it is time to replace it because the thing is falling apart. I would like to know what you guys use that can take the abuse and last long. Nothing too expensive and I will be using it mainly for XC riding. I looked at the product reviews but the pedals in my price range did not get stellar reviews.
> 
> Thanks


What is your price range?


----------



## paramountz (Mar 11, 2004)

*Candy SL*

I ride the Candy SL works great. I used to ride Time ATAC but kept pullung the pedal right off the spindle on two different sets.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Crank Bros.*

Candy SL are nice and working well for me once I corrected a little problem with shoe tread interferance. I crashed 3 times the first ride because I could not clip out. Now they are great. Simple egg beaters are cool too.


----------



## shark67 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Time Z*

I really like the platform so I can just jump on and ride around town. I could never get along with the spd pedals. I don't remember how much I paid for the time z's, but I can't imagine using anything else at this point.


----------



## DrGlen51 (Mar 4, 2004)

I like Shimano 545's or 636's. The platforms are nice when you are trying to start on a steep rutty grade and need to get some real pressure on the pedal on the first turn.



paramountz said:


> I ride the Candy SL works great. I used to ride Time ATAC but kept pullung the pedal right off the spindle on two different sets.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thanks Guys..*

Looks like I am leaning towards Shimano & Time. It's amazing reading some of the reviews on pedals and learn that some only last six months to a year. What happened to quality? Oh well, another time......

Thanks


----------



## Troll (Jan 28, 2004)

*I 2nd the Time Z pedals.*

Will prob. not go back to Shimano after about 10 yrs. with the Shimanos. Love the Time pedals.
Later, Doug


----------



## cr12500 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Go with either...*

eggbeaters or times. I have been using chrome eggbeaters for about a month now. Ten times bettter then my old spds, I hate those things. If you are goin to be in a lot of mud like me in WVA then eggbeaters are the way to go. Times I have heard are very good too, although I haven't used them. Eggbeaters work great, once they break in they are perfect. Mine were a bit stiff at first but now that is gone. But I would never buy spds again unless they were improved a lot. Just my experience.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

*Time Z's*

Have 2 pairs. I want another.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I second the M545s*



DrGlen51 said:


> I like Shimano 545's or 636's. The platforms are nice when you are trying to start on a steep rutty grade and need to get some real pressure on the pedal on the first turn.


 I like having a usable platform of some kind, cause I'm a big fat wuss about the clip thing.

I got M545s on my XC bike and M636s on my Singlespeed. I love them both, but they are frickin heavy at 550+ grams a set, and they suck if you ride in sticky mud. You have to learn to grind your feet on them to clear the crud out.

I also have some Ascents (Wellgo knock offs) on my commuter bike I got at Performance for $12. Can't beat that. The clipping action sucked on them until they broke in a bit.

I would avoid Ti shafted pedals if you're over 180#.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Eggbeaters*

I have two pairs, one for the singlespeed and a set for the Instinct. Have been riding these pedals since they first came out. Have not had any problems at all other than turning the first pair in after two years and being sent an 04 spec set for only $25.00

Great pedals and with the mud here in WA there is none better. Strong, lightweight, and easy as pie to service and rebuild!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

Brandon. said:


> I like Eggbeaters. Simple pedals that work in all conditions. I got a few sets through a team deal a couple years ago so I got a very good price. If you only ride in dry conditions then any SPD knock-off will work fine.


Good Shoes are Key!. I have a few pairs of shoes (Size 14 btw) and the ones with the stiffest soles work best on the eggs. I'm running a pair of the Specialized Team shoes right now and I like the sole on them. I find that I really don't miss the pedal body but I really do like the muck clearing ability of the eggs. One thing to remember though is that the eggbeaters are not tension adjustable.

If you really need some more pedal mass to be comfortable then look at the Candy and Mallet.


----------



## The Enforcer (Mar 22, 2004)

Brandon. said:


> I like Eggbeaters. Simple pedals that work in all conditions. I got a few sets through a team deal a couple years ago so I got a very good price. If you only ride in dry conditions then any SPD knock-off will work fine.


Shimano 959 are what Iike. adjustable sring tesion is nice feature. I think the new Time pedals have that now. If you ride a lot of mud the CB are nice. If I went with a combo platform I like the MAllett. But for me the 959's are great. I wear a 47 (13) size shoe.


----------



## bm_stark (Jul 12, 2003)

*Eggbeater mallet c's for me*

wouldn't even consider anything else


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Time Z for sure a fiend just got the candys for 65 on ebay but he was struggling to get in, they like most pedals like hard bottoms to slide into the clips. Reason I like the Time are big float and easy in/out and low spring tension plus MUCH larger platform on the spings (almost twice as large as the beaters). I have size 14 flippers so that might make a difference!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*heh, that's not right!*



Pigtire said:


> Looks like I am leaning towards Shimano & Time. It's amazing reading some of the reviews on pedals and learn that some only last six months to a year. What happened to quality? Oh well, another time......
> 
> Thanks


 Unless the riders habitually dunk thier bikes in mud/water and never service their pedals. They have bearings in them that need cleaning every now and again, just like your hubs.

I have a bud on Candies for the last 4-5 months and she is already seeing that they are dragging a bit. They need some lovin' from a grease gun. If she did not service them, they would probably seize up in another 4-5 months.


----------



## ken50397 (Mar 23, 2004)

*ATAC Alium*

These have heald up the best, but I replace cleats more often than previous types. Aluminum body and float are great.

Ken.


----------



## bykhed (Feb 20, 2004)

*Crank Bros Mallets*

Advantages:
1) Big platform, so your foot doesn't hurt in the center on long rides.
2) Lots of room for riding unclipped in technical sections.
3) Excellent clipless performance of the eggbeater.

Only disadvantage - soft cleats that wear quickly (and cost $20 to replace).


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

Time ATAC Aliums are my personal favorite after using SPDs. I actually liked the SPDs (M545s) quite a bit, but once I tried my brother's Time's it was an instant trip to Supergo.

You may see some reviews that say they are hard to get out of. I voiced this concern to my LBS MTB guru, and he said that that is only a problem for little guys. Given that this post is on the Clydes forum, I don't think that thats an issue for you. Further, speaking from my personal experience, I have found the Time's to be MUCH easier to get into and out of. Further, they do not unintentionally release.

BTW, Supergo has them for $50.00 right now.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

545s rock. i own three pairs. one of them has a plastic cage around it with reflectors for my road riding at night. great for DH since they have that solid metal cage that doesnt break like the lower model that looks exactly like it. - i know a fellow clyde who has done so.

when they pack up with mud though they can be a real pain.. thats when they turn into platforms hehehehe. also have a pair of 959s but their a little to teensy when you want to clip out and try to use them like platforms on technical stuff.


----------

